# Option To "Resume" When You Quit Watching At Point That Was Live



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

I just noticed this yesterday, but if you're watching a recording that is still in the process of recording, and you quit watching it when you catch up to live, when you go back to the recording there's no option to resume at the point you left off. 

You have to remember to back off some before you go to watch something else. I haven't figured out if 5 seconds is enough. I don't remember the old DTivo doing that, but WMC clearly didn't.


----------

